#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Revolution drive in show

## revolution

Hallo,
Ik ben nieuw hier, dus ik denk ik zal me even voorstellen.
Wij zijn zoals je dat al gelezen hebt "Revolution drive in show".
Ik ben zelf al een paar jaar bezig als pure hobby, maar ik ben nu sinds een maand of 2 echt bezig het wat proffesioneler aan te pakken.
Ik heb nog wel een laag budget omdat ik op school zit, dus wat ik nu allemaal heb is niet zo heel proffesioneel.
Maare hier zijn wat plaatjes, en geef maar wat tips van hoe ik het anders zou kunnen doen enz. :Wink:  

Groeten Revolution

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Echt symetrisch is het niet he...

Ik zou beginnen met basis licht (parren) + 2 dezelfde effectjes aan ieder kant (of scans).

Heb je ook een apparatuurlijstje, wel zo handig :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dr. Edie

Parretjes voor sparen, alle speakers verkopen en 2 nettere kopen zoals de Dap AX12, wat te doen moet zijn als je die 4 prullen verkoopt.. Verder gewoon netjes, iig beter als menig ander beginnend showtje.

----------


## disckiller

> Parretjes voor sparen, alle speakers verkopen en 2 nettere kopen zoals de Dap AX12, wat te doen moet zijn als je die 4 prullen verkoopt.. Verder gewoon netjes, iig beter als menig ander beginnend showtje.



Waar om 4 verkopen? die 2 tops op statief zien er toch redelijk uit.
Over die speakers op de grond geef ik je meteen gelijk, maar als hij die vervang voor 2 subs dan ziet het er toch leuk uit.

Wat voor tops zijn dat eigelijk?

----------


## spd

> Waar om 4 verkopen? die 2 tops op statief zien er toch redelijk uit.
> Over die speakers op de grond geef ik je meteen gelijk, maar als hij die vervang voor 2 subs dan ziet het er toch leuk uit.
> 
> Wat voor tops zijn dat eigelijk?



Dat zijn de dap mc 12 of 15, ik kan het verschil in inch. zo niet zien.

----------


## Baszza91

[LIST=1][*]zwarte kabel gebruiken (zie rechterstatief oranje :Mad:  )[*]eventueel met zwarte tape het snoer om het statief tapen. Dan hangt het niet zo los.[*]eventueel nog de statief 50 cm naar binnen plaatsen. Hij zit zo wel erug op het randje. Hij kan er niet afglijden maar het ziet er wel mooier uit, en dan heb jij gelijk minder doorbuiging.[/LIST]En voor de rest heb ik niets kunnen ontdekken. Ja, al het bovengenoemde. 

Wat ik wel ontzettend goed vind is dat jij ''goede'' truss hebt gekocht. En niet die shit met plastik koppelingen. Voor de rest ziet het er wel netjes uit. 

Oja, bevalt de Showtec Dataflower. Ik heb um ook (kom maar op met de commentaar) je zou eventueel nog een extra vantilatortje (een gewone computer) op de plek kunnen doen van waar nu het lamp klepje zit. De Dataflower is nu veel cooler aan de buitenkant. Maar hij word dan niet zo cool als mijn Martin Mania Scx-500 want die worden helemaal niet warm aan de buitenkant. (owkeej een klein beetje dan :Cool:  ). Ik heb het idee dat de lamp veel langer meegaat. Maar het kan natuurlijk ook zijn dat ik nu gewoon een veel betere lamp heb als de eerste 2.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Outline

Die oranje kabel aan het rechter statief is 'n BIG NO-NO! Want: ongeaarde 2x0.75 voor gebruik in de TUIN! Deze is TE DUN en NIET GEAARD. Wat dus niet mag. Er is daar een uitzondering op en dat is voor dubbel geisoleerde apparatuur. Maar die heb jij niet. Dus die vervangen voor een goede stroomkabel.

En vergeet je de safety's niet? En je scans allebei even recht hangen scheelt ook. Wat voor Trussklemmen gebruik je eigenlijk? En NOOIT een klem op of vlakbij een las van je truss vast klemmen. Is ook een BIG NO-NO!

Verder ook het hiervoor genoemde. Maar zoals ook al gezegd: je begint goed en je bent op de goede weg!

----------


## Outline

En ja, kritiek kan soms hard aankomen maar we bedoelen (de meeste iig) het goed. Je kan nu beter op al die kleine dingen gewezen worden. Als het mis gaat heb je meer problemen...

Wat ook zo is, is (omdat je het zo te zien liever ineens goed doet) dat de meeste kritiekpunten niks kosten behalve wat oplettendheid van jezelf. En een middag oefenen in opzetten en afbreken is ook nooit weg omdat je daarmeeje spullen beter leert kennen, fouten in je set-up tegenkomt en je binnen de kortste keren weet wat je altijd wel moet meenemen en wat je beter thuis kunt laten omdat je het nooit gebruikt!

Ik ging in het begin altijd met een ramvolle kabelkist weg die na verloop van tijd steeds leger werd. Op een gegeven moment gingen al m'n kabels in 2 kunstof kratten! Dit omdat je toch altijd met een vrij vaste set-up werkt waardoor er maar 1 kabel blijft waar je beter wat teveel van kunt hebben: Je hoofd stroomkabel! Want dat wordt dus het enigste waar je van tevoren niet van weet hoeveel je er van nodig hebt. En natuurlijk een PAAR reserve kabels. Maar slechts het hoogst noodzakelijke!

----------


## disckiller

> Dat zijn de dap mc 12 of 15, ik kan het verschil in inch. zo niet zien.



[FONT=Verdana]Aha, tja als ik de spec. zo eens bekijk zijn het idd niet zo van die beste dingen.
Echt beter dan die ravelands lijken ze me ook niet.
Sorry Edie ik heb niets gezegd ik zag ze even voor anderen speakers aan.[/FONT].

----------


## Dr. Edie

> Waar om 4 verkopen? die 2 tops op statief zien er toch redelijk uit.
> Over die speakers op de grond geef ik je meteen gelijk, maar als hij die vervang voor 2 subs dan ziet het er toch leuk uit.
> 
> Wat voor tops zijn dat eigelijk?



Ziet er leuk uit... Maar klinken doet het niet, piëzo zooi. Wat ik bedoel is dat je beter twee redelijke topkastjes aanschaffen kan met een échte HF-driver. De AX-12 bijvoorbeeld. Later schaf je er een of twee baskistjes bij aan en je hebt voor dit doel een heel leuk setje.

Edit; zie net je bericht hierboven... NP..  :Wink:

----------


## Mars2005

> Dat zijn de dap mc 12 of 15, ik kan het verschil in inch. zo niet zien.



Dacht ik eerst ook, maar heeft dap zijn naamplaatje bij o.a. de mc serie niet rechts boven zitten?:



Maar die blauwe conrad speakers moet je zo wie zo verkopen! Alleen al omdat ze ontzettend lelijk zijn  :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dr. Edie

> knip



Mijn eerste dap's hadden die logo's op de plek zoals op de foto, dus zegt niets :Wink:

----------


## revolution

Van die kabels weet ik dat het niet zo goed is  :Embarrassment:   maar ik gebruik nu "Harting 10" dus heb ik maar 1 kabel + 1 XLR naar boven lopen.
Ik heb al 2 nieuwe speakers besteld, de AX-15 met een Palladium 1200 versterker, en binnenkort komt er ook nog sub.

Die speakers zijn idd DAP MC-15 en die onderste zijn Raveland (deze heb ik al lang hoor).

En van die truss-klemmen zijn met rubber van binnen zodat de truss niet beschadigd.

----------


## LJ*NIELS

ik ben benieuwd naar het apparatuurlijstje!!!

----------


## revolution

Ik heb nu laatst een Après ski party verzorgd bij onze voetbalclub ( incl. decor), en ik heb een paar foto'tjes gemaakt van hoe mijn drive in show nu veranderd is!







Dan hier mijn apparatuurlijstje:

*Geluid*
2x AX-15 DAP Pro
2x Raveland 500W (ja ik heb ze nog!!)
1x DAP Paladium 1200
1x DAP Mission 500
1x Limit cdj-555 dubbele cd-speler
1x Jb-Systems 5 kanaals mengpaneel
1x Shure SM-58 draadloze mic.
1x Samson draad-mic.

*Licht*
1x showtec scanmaster 3
1x showtec DJ-Switch 10
2x Showtec firestorm miniscan
1x Martin MAC 250
1x mushroom
1x triple derby
1x dataflower
1x Tomahawk van Jb-systems
1x Showtec Black-widow stroboscoop 500W
1x Blacklight TL-buis
1x rookmachine 700 W
1x rookmachine 1100 W
1x Sneeuwmachine 
4,5 meter Truss met 2 Wind-up statieven
bekabeling werkt d.m.v. harting 10, en XLR snoeren
en nog wat andere div. bekabeling


Ik hoop dat er nu wat verbetering is.
gr. Revolution

----------


## DJP-BIM

ziet er beter uit,

al zou ik de ravelands snel de deur uit doen 
ik heb ze ook gehad, :P zal het eerlijk toegeven maar heb er niet veel plezier van gehad

alle aparatuur van jou??
en vanwaar 1 macje?

----------


## Baszza91

Wel geld voor een Mac maar niet voor goeie boxen :EEK!:   :Big Grin:  .
Ziet er erug leuk uit. En leuk afgerokt.
Ga zo door!!!

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## MartinW

Ik mag toch hopen dat dat macje gehuurd is. hoeveel man was er dan?
en zou je niet iets meer basis licht willen gaan gebruiken. Ik deed het vroeger ook alleen met effecten maar je mist toch wat zonder paren
maar voor de rest ziet het er leuk uit

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Kerstlampjes :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Dat truss is toch zo'n standaard setje van Showtec of iets dergelijks?

Heb er zelf ook 1tje gehad, mogen maar 40 kG hebben hoor! (De statieven dan) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Baszza91

> Dat truss is toch zo'n standaard setje van Showtec of iets dergelijks?
> 
> Heb er zelf ook 1tje gehad, mogen maar 40 kG hebben hoor! (De statieven dan)



Ja, ik begon ook al vraagtekens te zetten bij de belasting van de truss. Dat Macje zal iets rond de 20 kg wegen, en die Dataflower weegt iets van 10 kg. Ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat je ver over je belasting heen bent?

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## revolution

nee, het is niet dat standaard trussje van Showtec, maar die ene waar je ong. 80 kilo kan aanhangen. 

En hoe ik aan die mac kom? Ik kon em goedkoop van iemand kopen omdat ie kapot was, toen heb ik em gerepareerd. en ja, alles is van mij maar ik had alleen die sneeuwmachine gehuurd.

Er kwamen trouwens ongeveer 120 a 150 man op die avond.

Die mac weegt 18 kilo, en die dataflower weegt idd 10 kilo, maar die andere effecten wegen echt niks, en die truss boog niet door dus er was niks aan de hand. hij takelde gewoon zonder problemen omhoog.

----------


## revolution

Thnx :Big Grin:  ,
en ja ik heb er wel aan gedacht om parren te kopen, maar ik ben eerst bezig om fatsoenlijke subs te kopen, daar ben ik nu voor aan het sparen! Ik heb nu als laatste 2 AX-15 + DAP p-1200 en een mac250, dus nu is ff het geld op :Frown:  ! het komt zeker wel.

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Waarom voor een dure mac250 gekozen?
Kon je een hoop leukere dingen voor kopen, wat je harder nodig hebt

----------


## revolution

Wat zou jij doen als iemand naar je toe komt en zegt dat ie z'n mac250 voor 150 wegdoet omdattie em helemaal zat is dat ie al een paar keer kapot is gegaan, en volgens hem nu echt de geest heeft gegeven! Daar ga ik niet over twijfelen hoor!

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

haha, da's pas een meevallertje :EEK!:  

Idd, daar ga je niet over twijfelen :Big Grin:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Truss Belasting is volgens mij No Problemo wat die er nu aan heeft hangen.
> Is volgens mij ook een '' Techno Truss '' ? 
> Licht effecten zien er prof uit, vooral die Mac !
> Er ook wel eens aan gedacht om de Basis verlichten , parretjes aan te schaffen? 
> 
> _Overgens zijn die Raveland Speakers bij Conrad gehaald / besteld ?_



Ik heb het ook niet over het truss, maar over de statieven.

Zijn die statieven met wind-up?

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Deze statieven zijn van DAP; mogen 18 kg dragen (zie J&H shop)

Ik herken dit setje aan de speciale uiteinden van het truss, er zitten een rare couting (schrijf je het zo) overheen.

Dit is zeker ook het truss dat je met bouten moet vast draaien?

Ik zou als ik jouw was, je statieven iets meer naar de binnenkant van het truss doen; nu staan ze wel angstaanwekkend ver naar het uiteinde van het truss.

Voor de rest een prima set (behalve die blauwe speakers dan, maar daar is al genoeg over gezegt)

----------


## Joost van Ens

> Een Truss die je met Bouten moet vastdraaien? Nog nooit van gehoord



????? Artilan

Veel merken installatietruss

Hele oude prolyte

en vast nog een dozijn andere..

joost

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik zeg alleen: weg met die rotzooi op de grond, en doe wat aan je meubel en koop parren.
Verder lekker bezig.

----------


## stefan90kauw

Ik vind het er echt goed uitzien.
Alleen het is al zo vaak langsgekomen ondertussen:
- Weg met die Ravelands!!
- Koop een leuk setje parren.

Verder.. 1 mac??? 
Doe dan meteen 2  :Wink:  ik denk dat dat netter is.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Ik denk toch dat sommige van ons blind zijn: de jongen zegt toch dat hij *1* mac kon kopen voor 150 euro van een vriend. Als hij er een tweede bijkoopt moet hij 2000 euro hebben.

Lezen!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stefan90kauw

> Ik denk toch dat sommige van ons blind zijn: de jongen zegt toch dat hij *1* mac kon kopen voor 150 euro van een vriend. Als hij er een tweede bijkoopt moet hij 2000 euro hebben.
> 
> Lezen!!!



is nooit me sterkste vak geweest  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Naja het blijft iig zonde dat je er maar 1 hebt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CoenCo

Het ziet er op zich goed uit, maar in de 2e serie foto's lijkt het wel alsof je al het licht aan de voorkant van de truss hebt hangen. Probeer het gewicht zoveel mogelijk te verdelen over zowel de voor als de achterkant. Dit is beter voor zowel je truss (al het gewicht op de voorkant=halveren max. belasting), als je statieven (de max last van een statief is alleen als die loodrecht en in het hart van een statief zit).

----------


## Baszza91

Op speurders bieden ze nog 2 mac's aan (de oude 250). Ik heb hem al gecontact, hij doet ze niet sow goedkoop weg als jij hem had gekocht.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Op speurders bieden ze nog 2 mac's aan (de oude 250). Ik heb hem al gecontact, hij doet ze niet sow goedkoop weg als jij hem had gekocht.
> 
> Greetzz en cheerss



goh.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

OP heeft een 'defecte' mh gekocht voor die prijs die achteraf niet defect bleek te zijn..

----------


## Baszza91

De OP had gewoon mzzl met die mh. Ik denk niet dat deze mh's stuk zijn.

Maar het is te proberen :Big Grin:  .

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik ga ook even reageren over het licht dan.  Ik zou  ten eerste al geen  rookmachine in de truss hangen(als ik het goed gezien heb op de foto).
Omdat: 1.niemand het leuk vind een hete druppel warme vloeistof in zn nek te krijgen en 2. omdat rook stijgt dus als je ze beneden zet stijgt de rook vanaf 0m naar het plaffond en anders stijgt ze van 2-3m naar het plaffond.

Dan zou ik ook ofwel die drukke effecten vervangen door nog 2 extra scans of Mac's ogf eventueel nog colorchangers. Daarmee kan je zowel drukke en minder drukke effecten maken. Ook kan je investeren in een parrenset dan ben je minder geld kwijt. Maar het gaat ook perfect met heads en scans(als je er genoeg van hebt tenminste)

----------


## revolution

> Ik ga ook even reageren over het licht dan. Ik zou ten eerste al geen rookmachine in de truss hangen(als ik het goed gezien heb op de foto).
> Omdat: 1.niemand het leuk vind een hete druppel warme vloeistof in zn nek te krijgen en 2. omdat rook stijgt dus als je ze beneden zet stijgt de rook vanaf 0m naar het plaffond en anders stijgt ze van 2-3m naar het plaffond.



Als je goed naar de foto kijkt zie je dat ik 2 rookmachines heb, 1 voor op de grond (van 1100 Watt) en die andere heb ik opgehangen (700 Watt) zodat je een soort wolken effect krijg op het plafon :Wink:  . En ik stond op een soort podium waardoor die hangende rookmachine best wel ver van het publiek afstond, dus dan zal ie wel erg ver moeten druppelen lijkt mij!

----------


## 4uss

Onze JEM Magnum Pro 2000 rookdoos geeft een streep van een meter als je hem op de grond zet... dat is dus allemaal hete vloeistof. Valt dat naar beneden op je apparatuur ben je ook zuur, want het is dan wel tuig. Mocht je hem echt in willen hangen zou ik er iets onder monteren zodat in ieder geval de eerste 20 cm afgevangen wordt. 
Verder ziet die après-ski klus van je er veel beter uit dan die andere klus... Die Ravelands zijn leuk als tafelpoten... dan kun je ze ook achterstevoren zetten, dan zijn ze minder lelijk  :Wink: 
Verder kan ik alleen aanraden om er eens wat parren bij te hangen, je bent goed op weg!

Ben trouwens wel jaloers op je MAC voor 150 euro  :Stick Out Tongue:  Normaal kosten ze tweedehands rond de 750 p/s!

----------


## revolution

Heb ik weer, mijn mac is nu echt overleden!! :Mad:   :Frown:  
hij doet nu echt niks meer met het DMX signaal, hij heeft geen verbinding meer ( en nee, het is niet de kabel!) ! En hij maakt nu ook al een raar krakend geluidje als ie draait! Zal ik em nu naar een reparateur sturen ofzo, want ik heb er zelf al naar gekeken en ik kan niks vinden!! :Confused:  

Owja, ik ben nu bezig met subwoofers maken, zijn bijna af  :Big Grin:  !!!!

gr. revolution

ps. ik had die ravelands achterstevoren neergezet, maar toen kwam er minder geluid uit, maar zag er wel beter uit  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Baszza91

Heeyy,

Misschien weer een trap naar boven, maar ik zou toch wel is willen weten hoe het met je subwoofers gaat.
Welke subwoofer ben jij aan het bouwen (of is hij al klaar).
En heb jij er al toevallig foto's? (van de bouw of van de sub zelf).

Greetzz en cheerss
Ps: heb jij de Ravelands al verkocht of weggedaan :Big Grin:

----------


## revolution

hee

De subwoofers zijn bijna af (en ze klinken heerlijk!!), alleen nog een mooi rooster ervoor, heeft daar iemand toevallig ook suggesties voor? hier zijn de foto's!!
p.s. die ravelands staan te koop maar ben ze nog niet kwijt!





gr. revolution

----------


## DJ nn

mooie subjes maar zou je geen bollen op je hoekjes maken ? want zou zonde zijn om ze te gaan verneuken tijdens het vervoer ...

en voor een grill kun je misschien een grote doe-het-zelver binnen gaan ?
heb daar al veel grilletjes zien staan (of wil je enkel over je woofer zelf een grill ?

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Ziet er mooi uit.

Hoeveel heeft je dit gekost aan materiaal per stuk ?

----------


## RonV

ben wel benieuwd naar de gebruikte onderdelen van deze subjes? Zelf berekend of bestaand ontwerp?

edit: zie net in je andere topic in het zelfbouw luidspreker gedeelte

----------


## stefan90kauw

Voor ehm, die afdekking van die speaker.

Misschien dit iets:

Speakergaas

 :Smile:

----------


## revolution

Na lang niks van me gehoord te hebben ben ik nu eindelijk weer eens op het forum, en dan zal ik maar weer een paar plaatjes neerzetten van mijn vooruitgang! Ik heb inmiddels nu in mijn bezit:

[FONT=Comic Sans MS][FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Geluid:[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]2 Subwoofers 18sound kit 500Watt RMS per stuk [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]2 Fullrange speakers van 300Watt RMS/450 Max per stuk (AX-15)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]1 DAP Palladium 2000 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]1 DAP Palladium 1200 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]1 DAP Crossover[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Een Mengpaneel van Behringer, de 1622 Xenyx [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Een dubbele Cd-speler van Numark, de MP302 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]draadloze microfoon van Shure, de SM58 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]En een bedrade microfoon van Samson [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]En uiteraard de benodigde bekabeling en flightcases[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Licht:[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]4x PAR 56 long[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Showtec Mushroom[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Prisma Moon [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Showtec Dataflower [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Showtec Triple Derby [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]2x Showtec Firestorm scanner [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Tomahawk van JB-Systems [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Showtec Black Widow Stroboscoop[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]2x Showtec Blacklight (1 van 60 cm en 1 van 120 cm) [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]2 Rookmachines, één van 1100 Watt en één van 700 Watt [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Scanmaster 3 DMX-controller [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Showtec Lite-8 PRO[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Showtec Slidebar DMX[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]DJ-switch[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Verdana]Truss stelling van 4,5 meter [/FONT][/FONT]













Ik hoor wel als er nog opmerkingen zijn.

p.s. Roosters voor de subs heb ik al besteld, maar de levertijd duurt lang!
En mn versterker rack is nu ook beter opgeknapt, maar ik had even geen betere foto :Wink:  ! En binnenkort meer foto's!
[/FONT]

----------


## lightzone

hey, leuk dat je je set nog eens post!

ziet er echt prachtig uit, maar waar is je macje? :Confused:  

nog veel succes met je drive-in!

----------


## Baszza91

Ziet er heel goed uit!! Bij elke keer dat jij foto's van je show post, is je show beter / uitgebreider geworden. Ga zo door!!!
Hoeveel man doe jij nu met je PA?

@Lightzone: Macje is al overleden (een paar pagina's terug :EEK!: )

Greetzz

----------


## revolution

Bedankt  :Wink:  !

Ik denk dat ik wel rond de 150 man kan hebben, want op de bovenste foto waren die avond rond de 120 man, en het klonk goed :Big Grin:  , dus ik denk dat het wel gaat! 
En ja, die MAC heb ik verkocht aan een hobby-er die em graag wilde maken! De volgende stap is al mn licht app. netjes in flightcase en daarna betere scanners!

Gr Revolution :Cool:

----------

